# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  Oppo ستبدأ بتطوير معالجاتها الخاصة بقوة قريبًا لتقليل إعتمادها على الشركات الأخرى

## mohamed73

في الوقت الراهن، لا تزال غالبية الهواتف الذكية تعتمد إلى حد كبير على  معالجات كوالكوم. هناك عدد قليل من الشركات التي حاولت صنع المعالجات  الخاصة بها، مثل آبل وسامسونج و Huawei، على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، ويبدو  الآن أن شركة Oppo ستبدأ في إتباع هذه الإستراتيجية بقوة.
 وفي حديثه للصحفيين، نُقل عن السيد Liu Bo، رئيس قسم الأعمال التجارية  في شركة Oppo، قوله : ” إنها خطوة يتعين على شركة Oppo إتخاذها. علينا صقل  تكنولوجيا المعالجات وجعلها قوة دافعة حاسمة في التطورات المستقبلية “. لا  ينبغي أن يكون مفاجئًا جدًا أن تعلم أن هذا هو ما قد ترغب الشركة في القيام  به. 
 هناك عدة أسباب لذلك، أحدها هو تقليل الإعتماد على الشركات الأخرى. كما  قلنا، لا تزال الغالبية العظمى من الهواتف الذكية تعتمد على كوالكوم، مما  يعني أنه يجب دفع أموال إضافية إلى كوالكوم لإستخدام معالجاتها. من خلال  تطوير المعالجات الخاصة بها، سيكون بإمكان شركة Oppo إدارة الأموال بشكل  أفضل.
 كما أنه يمنح الشركات المزيد من السيطرة على ما يمكن أن تفعله هواتفها  الذكية. كما رأينا في سلسلة معالجات Apple A Series من آبل، فهي تسمح لشركة  آبل بتضمين الترقيات والميزات التي تراها ملائمة في هواتفها الذكية  وأجهزتها الأخرى، مما يجعلها أجهزة أكثر تميزًا مقارنة مع ما تم تصنيعه  بالفعل.
 بطبيعة الحال، يبقى أن نرى ما إذا كانت معالجات Oppo ستكون بنفس قوة  معالجات كوالكوم، إن لم يكن أفضل. عمومًا، سيتعين علينا الإنتظار لفترة قبل  أن نرى أول هاتف ذكي من شركة Oppo يضم معالجها الخاص.

----------

